# How Much Calcium Do Women Need?



## krista121 (Mar 9, 2013)

Calcium is an important and one of the most abundant minerals in your body. It's responsible for the maintenance of the skeletal system,
specifically bone development. It is also vital in muscle contractions, strong teeth, blood clotting, and for conducting nerve impulses. As
women age calcium becomes increasingly important in the prevention of osteoporosis which gradually decreases bone density resulting in brittle bones that can easily fracture. how much women calcium naturally and Supplements actually need throughout the single day.


----------



## jacobgordon (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

Quentity of Calsium is not more in Wemen's body in born.When calcium is absorbed into your body, it's transported to your bones with the help of vitamin D
Once there, calcium links up with phosphorus to create the
super-nutrient that gives our bones structure and strength.The bulk of a
person's growth and bone development (and the time when calcium
absorption is at its peak) happens between the ages of 10 and 20 years.
It slows to a trickle somewhere around age 30. After that, a draining
process begins. Your body draws on the calcium stores in your bones to
make sure your cardiovascular and nervous systems function properly.The
result? Depleted calcium stores. That is, unless you take steps to
counter the loss.to know more visit our website www.avinandan.in


----------

